# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  امرأة قاصر أم قاصرة

## فريد البيدق

حكم المعجم الوسيط الصادر عن مجمع اللغة بمصر على "قاصر" الدالة على عدم البلوغ بأنها مولدة أي غير فصيحة، فقال في مادة ق ص ر:
* القاصر من الورثة: من لم يبلغ سن الرشد (ج) قصّر (مو).
* (القاصرة): يقال: امرأة قاصرة الطرف: خجلة حيية، وفي التنزيل العزيز (وعندهم قاصرات الطرف عين). -: والفتاة لم تبلغ سن الرشد (مو).
وعلى الرغم من ذلك فقد تجاهل "معجم الصواب اللغوي" للدكتور أحمد مختار عمر ذلك عندما تناول هذه الكلمة.
كيف؟
انظر ما قال!
3782 - فتاةٌ قاصرٌ
الجذر: ق ص ر
مثال: لَنْ يلومها أحدٌ لأنها فتاة قاصر
الرأي: مرفوضة عند الأكثرين
السبب: لتذكير كلمة «قَاصِر»، وهي ليست من الصفات المختصة بالإناث. 
المعنى: لم تبلغ سن الرشد
الصواب والرتبة: 
- لن يلومها أحدٌ لأنها فتاة قاصِرة [فصيحة].
- لن يلومها أحدٌ لأنها فتاة قاصِر [صحيحة] 
التعليق: اختلفت المصادر في تصحيح قولنا: «فتاة قاصر»؛ فمنهم من صححها كالوسيط الذي قال: «القاصر من الورثة: من لم يبلغ سن الرشد»، فلم يحدد جنسا معينًا، ثم عاد فقال: «القاصرة: الفتاة التي لم تبلغ سن الرشد»؛ مما يدل على أنه يجيز الوجهين. ومنهم من خطّأ «قاصرة» وذكر أن الصواب «قاصر»، ولم يبين السبب، وإن كان يفهم من كلامه إرادة التفرقة بين «امرأة قاصر» للتي لم تبلغ سن الرشد و «امرأة قاصرة الطرف» للحيية. ومنهم من خطأ «امرأة قاصر»؛ لعدم خصوصيّة الكلمة بالإناث حتى تخلو من تاء التأنيث، كما خلت كلمات مثل حائض وحامل وطالق ومرضع.

----------

